# 2004 WMAA Seminars



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jan 30, 2004)

2004
· January 21 Rochester NY. Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day seminar Impact weapons and tactical folders. For more information contact Marty Noel at 585-889-7330, martynoel@aol.com 

· January 31st Folsom, PA. Guros Chad Dulin and Sal Todaro (both are WMAA certified instructors and grading officers) will be teaching a workshop on the following: Basic and Advanced Trapping Hands, Trapping Hand Applications, Abanico Corto with Applications, Stick Grappling. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624, or e-mail SALVI1@aol.com

· February 7th, London, Ontario. Datu Hartman will be teaching Modern Arnis Stick & Knife Concepts. For more information contact Bryson Ingram at 519-474-7161, or e-mail info@lmaschool.com

· February 20-22 in Malmö Sweden. GM Bong Jornales will be teaching a camp on Arnis-Sikaran. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

· February 21-22, 2004, DC, Virginia Area. WMAA East Coast Winter Camp (DC, Virginia Area). This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Dr. Maung Gyi & Guro Chad Dulin. 

· February 28th, Syracuse NY. Datu Hartman will be teaching a one-day on advanced sinawalis, disarms, trapping, and locking. For more information contact Rodger Smith at 315-466-0377, or e-mail jjung83@prodigy.net

· February 28 & 29 Norrkoping Sweden. GM Bong Jornales will be teaching a seminar on Arnis-Sikaran. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

· March 5-7, Mid-West WMAA Winter Camp (Chicago Area). This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Guro David Converse & Guro Tim Murray. For more information contact David Converse at 815-436-1199

· March 13, Buffalo NY. Guro Chad Dulin will be teaching a seminar on Sayoc Kali. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com 

· March 26-28 Norrkoping Sweden. Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a seminar series on Modern Arnis concepts. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

· March 29 & 31 Norrkoping Sweden. Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a seminar on Modern Arnis concepts. For more information contact Kenneth Johansson kenneth.b.johansson@mail.bip.net

· April 3 & 4 Malmö Sweden. Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a seminar on Modern Arnis concepts. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

April 9-11th, Solrod, Denmark. Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Danish Tae Kwon Do Federation's Easter Camp. For more information e-mail tkd@email.dk 

· April 30-May 2, Buffalo NY. 3rd Annual WMAA World Conference. This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Guro Jeff Leader, Rick Manglinong and other guest instructors TBA. There will be a grading for Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com 

· Summer 2004, London, Ontario. Camp Canada. This three day training camp features Datu Hartman and other guest instructors TBA. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com 

· July 16&#8211;17, Albany, NY. Datu Tim Hartman will be a guest instructor at the JK Kenpo's 1st Annual Filipino Martial Arts Brotherhood Camp. The other instructors include GM Bong Jornales, Guro Brett Salafia & more TBA. For more information contact Jeff Blay at 518-370-4757 or e-mail jblay1@nycap.rr.com

· October 2 & 3, Philidelphia, PA. 2nd Annual WMAA East Coast Fall Camp. This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, and TBA. There will be a grading for Brown and Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624 or SALVI1@aol.com 


:asian:


----------

